# Disney "paint your own" figures



## Scary Terry (Jul 8, 2009)

I know somebody posted about these on one of the hobby forums somewhere -- though I don't recall who or where. Anyway -- my two cents: Just found these at the local Walgreens. There were three different sets -- Mickey and Minnie, Pooh and Tigger, Tinkerbell and some lame new fairy character. $7.00 a set -- or three for $14.00. Each set comes with a couple brushes (one OK, one crap) and some paints that I immediately threw away.

Looking at these in the store, I thought they were vinyl figures, like some previous sets I'd seen (there was a nice set of animals some years back) -- but upon opening them, I discovered they were resin -- and porcelain filled ("cold cast") resin at that! I discovered this by accidentally snapping off the wing of the nondescript fairy when popping it out of the package! Oh well, I was gonna toss that one out anyhow (really a nothing piece). 

But the rest of the figures are VERY nicely designed/sculpted. I'm not big on collecting DIsney -- but do like the early stuff ('30s/'40s) -- so will probably re-work Mickey and Minnie a little to make 'em a tad more "retro" -- pie-cut eyes and maybe bigger ears). And I'd certainly have rather had a Peter Pan, Pinocchio or Snow White figure packed with Tinkerbell -- and if they hadn't been essentially free, I might've passed on the Pooh/Tigger set -- but having an 8 1/2 month old here, I figure these can eventually be decorations in his room (on a shelf up high somewhere!) 

At the price, these are a heck of a bargain, and could make for some fun painting -- either a traditional approach -- or some wacky custom job. Heck -- they'd make for great practice figures if nothing else. Also nice items to paint as gifts for those family members/friends who admire your painting skills, but might not want one of your Alien or Predator figures for their very own....


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You know, those are kinda cool actually. I had a Darth Maul paint it figure that was neat. I think he was vinyl but its been quite a few years since I finished it.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

That's really nice. I'd love to pick this up, as well. 

Sean


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks Terry - those do look cool. I had the Star Wars figures - IIRC it was Darth Maul, Obiwan and Qui Gon. They were vinyl, unfortunately my kids played with them and broke and lost the light sabers...


----------

